# Masquerade ball masks



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

I am going to a masquerade ball in 2 weeks and I am now debating on creating my mask, of course fancy and elegant, not scary. Or buying the mask from a shop which already has it made.

Any ideas of what I could do, find a blank mask, or find a shop that sells reasonable priced masquerade masks? If I were to create it, what type of paint would I use to cover it with... or..? I have no idea.

Help?


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Are you looking for a basic mask or one of the really nice ones with feathers or looking like an animal? You could check out Michals for a lot of the feather type stuff and could go to someplace like Jo Ann fabrics for the fake fur for something like a lion. As for the basic mask I would say maybe ebay and then glamor it up.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

google some masqureade mask images and take a look, should find a bunch ideas, that will be fun to do a party like that, don't forget your outfit......and post pics


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

check out ebay,they have really nice ones that are reasonable prices.


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

I would sculpt in clay, then do a paper mache lay up over that (no undercuts in the sculpt) then pull free and paint with regular acrylic craft paints.


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

It may be too late for the ball, but there is this wonderful stuff called "Rigid Wrap". Its basicly plaster cloth you dip in warm water then smooth over any surface to make a mold. I use it to make maks for almost every event im in. It works great and is pretty cheap. And it can be found at michals. ^_^ love that place.


----------



## TomFoolery (Jan 26, 2011)

I've made a few paper mache masks, but Rigid Wrap sounds fantastic!


----------

